# Hitchhiker Scarf



## vacuous (Apr 20, 2016)

I am thinking about getting the Hitchhiker scarf from Revelry. While I don't have a problem paying for the pattern, there are some similar ones available for free.

What do you think? Are the free ones pretty much the same? Or should I pay for the pattern because it's a better and complete design?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hitchhiker


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

This scarf looks like any other pattern.... really nothing unique about it. I personally wouldn't pay for it.... there are other free patterns that you could use.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

There are over a thousand projects, so many people liked it enough to purchase the pattern. Martina is a great designer and has many wonderful designs.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

I guess it depends on whether you want to spend $4.55 for a pattern that is finished, or some time finding a pattern that is similar and explains the edge treatment, and the short rows. Almost 24,000 people have the pattern in the last 6 years.


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

I would not pay for it. I can find many free patterns out there.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I purchase patterns that are unique and that I cannot find free. If the pattern is one that you just have to have, then purchase it. If you think you can find one similar, then do that. Just because a pattern is free does not make it inferior to a pattern that is purchased. I have had some wonderful patterns that were free and had great instructions. I think only you can decide whether it is worth it to you.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

If you have questions about a pattern, would you rather have someone to contact and ask about it or would you rather try to figure it out? I have no problem paying for a pattern when I like a project. Plus, this person put her time and effort into it. If I put a pattern out there, I'd rather be compensated for it. It's nice to find a free pattern, but they often leave me desiring something more.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

If it's a pattern you really like & will make use of then why not. The amount isn't that much & if you have any questions the designer will be able to help you. Of course there's free patterns galore but sometimes it's nice to have that certain one.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

For anyone who has not seen it, there's this similar free one on Ravelry - Spiral Staircase Shawl by LizAnn Petch.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

these are similar, too:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kwoosh-shawlette-scarf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/risoni-triangle-scarf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sylvestra-kal
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spiral-staircase-shawl

i could be wrong, but I don't think Hitchhiker uses short rows, just increases/decreases on the 2 sides gives it the asymmetric shape.


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

I was doing a MKAL that I did not like and started looking at patterns for the yarn and found the Hitchhiker. It is a such a well written pattern that I throughly enjoyed knitting. I loved the finish project. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Marthalj/hitchhiker


----------



## Jenny2 (Feb 9, 2013)

I have several of Martina Behm's patterns. I am on the fifth Hitchhiker; it's the one I tuck in whenever I am going somewhere when a wait is involved. Her patterns are thorough and well written. Good purchase.


----------



## J-Jean (Jul 30, 2011)

Personally, I only pay for a pattern if I absolutely cannot find a very similar pattern for free.


----------



## judy in FL (May 30, 2015)

I have the hitchhiker......got that one first. Since I wanted a deeper version of it without it being miles long, I started looking for an alternative which I found for free. I have since altered that even more to get the depth w/o the length. Like my last version best so far.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

It'sJustMe said:


> For anyone who has not seen it, there's this similar free one on Ravelry - Spiral Staircase Shawl by LizAnn Petch.


Had not seen this one before. Thank you. Have been able to save, however only the photo prints. The pattern will not print. Oh well, will have to type it out and use my 2 finger typing skills!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

The Spiral Staircase shawl is a free alternative http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spiral-staircase-shawl. I have made both and prefer the Hitchhiker. As I recall the Hitchhiker pattern was easier to remember but it slogged along.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

mirl56 said:


> these are similar, too:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kwoosh-shawlette-scarf
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/risoni-triangle-scarf
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sylvestra-kal
> ...


Thank you so much for posting these awesome patterns ????


----------



## Suseeque (Jan 27, 2015)

The Workday Scarf is not asymmetrical, but is very similar to the Hitchhiker in style and it's free as well.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/workday-scarf


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

vacuous said:


> I am thinking about getting the Hitchhiker scarf from Revelry. While I don't have a problem paying for the pattern, there are some similar ones available for free.
> 
> What do you think? Are the free ones pretty much the same? Or should I pay for the pattern because it's a better and complete design?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hitchhiker


Plain ole' garter stitch pattern. Check online; there are lots that are similar that are free.


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

I really believe it is the color and yarn choice that catches our eye more than the pattern and style..


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

I love Martina's patterns and have purchased many including this one and made this scarf. One benefit might be is that if you run into problems or questions, you can write to the designer and expect and answer. 
The decision is yours, question is, can you afford it and do you want to make it.


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

Google it. I think pattern will pop up. It's on Pinterest


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> I guess it depends on whether you want to spend $4.55 for a pattern that is finished, or some time finding a pattern that is similar and explains the edge treatment, and the short rows. Almost 24,000 people have the pattern in the last 6 years.


The Hitchiker scarf does NOT have short rows. I bought the pattern several years ago and have made it six times for people. I LOVE this scarf. It's a great pattern and everyone I have knitted it for has just loved it, and continue to wear it all year round. The pattern has paid for itself many times over.


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

I bought the Hitch Hiker pattern and love it - I have made several. I think it was worth the price - it was not an expensive pattern. I think we need to support the designers - without them I know my knitting would be boring. I am not creative enough (yet) to make up my own patterns.


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

I alter mind as well. I start the scarf with a minimum of 20 stitches, sometimes more, if I don't want that long tail. One of my favorite patterns to make.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Too many free ones that are close, if not the same. If you really like the look of it, go for it.


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

Knitting my second Hitchhiker right now. I love the pattern. The edges are crisp and neat and the points on it are perfect and no short rows involved. It has such a graceful, nicely proportioned shape. I


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's another one to look at (I hope)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/definitely-diagonal-scarf


----------



## janeridal (Nov 15, 2013)

Lynnknits said:


> I bought the Hitch Hiker pattern and love it - I have made several. I think it was worth the price - it was not an expensive pattern. I think we need to support the designers - without them I know my knitting would be boring. I am not creative enough (yet) to make up my own patterns.


Agreed! Designers are hardly making their fortunes from their patterns...


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

Go for the free one. It does look like a simple pattern. Save your money for a more complicated pattern.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> these are similar, too:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kwoosh-shawlette-scarf
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/risoni-triangle-scarf
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sylvestra-kal
> ...


This is correct. I purchased that pattern and have made quite a few of them. People love the finished product. She's a great designer and I didn't mind paying her for the pattern. If you like the free ones just as much, go for it but I liked this one better.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, there are "similar" ones, but none is the actual "Hitchhiker" scarf.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

It depends on whether you prefer a plain edge or one that is embellished. I like both styles.


----------



## Katherine C (Oct 3, 2013)

It's a nice scarf but I've seen free patterns that I like more. One already mentioned, Definitely Diagonal Scarf and another called Old Flames Scarf (both by same designer I believe) free patterns on Ravelry.
Have fun with whatever you decide :sm01:


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Hitchhiker is one of the first asymmetric scarf patterns. Martina writes wonderful patterns and was essentially a pioneer in asymmetric scarves. There were others, but the Hitchhiker caught everyone's attention. There are a lot of free asymmetric scarf and/or shawl patterns available now, whether to buy or find a knock-off is your decision. One of my favorite patterns that she has written is free. It isn't asymmetric but is a wide, shallow triangle. It's shape is what we associate with Baktus scarves, but is knitted like a traditional triangle with an additional increase on each row to make it shallower rather than knitting side-to-side as in Baktus scarves. This design was also novel, for the most part, when Martina introduced it. If you like the asymmetric shape, add asymmetric to your search terms when you are looking for a scarf or shawl. You need to search for both shawls and scarves because they are called by both terms and separating them by size is kind of fluid. I buy patterns when they are exactly what I want and there aren't comparable free ones. I love asymmetric scarves/shawls and when a new pattern is published, I have a hard time not buying it. Sometimes I succeed. But, there are now some very pretty free patterns available. Get thee to Ravelry and search for asymmetric scarves and shawls. If you want, check triangle in shapes to eliminate some of the swirly shawls, but they are pretty intriguing too. Lichen is a very nice swirly. Some times you feel like an almond, sometimes you don't.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I will be interested in knowing what you decide. I think the Hitchhiker Scarf is a great pattern myself. I have a hard time buying patterns also, but when one really strikes me, I know I will be sorry if I do not get it, especially if the designer writes really good patterns. I will always buy Dee's (our own Stevieland) because they are so easy to understand, and she is so very helpful if you need to contact her. The designer of the Hitchhiker Scarf, Martina is also helpful from what my friends have told me. Please let us know what you decide!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

There is a Hitchhiker "Trilogy" of 4 patterns by Martina available on Ravelry for $13 US Since I liked all 4 patterns very much, I just bought it. Since each pattern is normally $4.50 US, this is a good savings.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> these are similar, too:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kwoosh-shawlette-scarf
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/risoni-triangle-scarf
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sylvestra-kal
> ...


The Sylvestra shawl is fabulous. Great for using up stash, and so unique. I love it, thank you.


----------



## Karen's Creations (Mar 21, 2013)

I've knit two hitchhiker scarves and will probably do another. I love the pattern - it's easy to follow, great for car knitting and finishes beautifully.


----------



## vacuous (Apr 20, 2016)

It appears the opinions are divided. I am looking for a plain pattern because I just got some Crazy Zauberball. I love the bright color combination.

https://www.schoppel-wolle.de/zauberwolle-1701_-papagei-100-schurwollemerino-966

The yarn is so "busy" that I think any stitch pattern will get lost in it, hence the hitchhiker scarf. After reading all your posts, I am going to buy the original and support the designer.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

vacuous said:


> It appears the opinions are divided. I am looking for a plain pattern because I just got some Crazy Zauberball. I love the bright color combination.
> 
> https://www.schoppel-wolle.de/zauberwolle-1701_-papagei-100-schurwollemerino-966
> 
> The yarn is so "busy" that I think any stitch pattern will get lost in it, hence the hitchhiker scarf. After reading all your posts, I am going to buy the original and support the designer.


Snap! After reading this thread, and saving the free pattern suggestions, I bought the hitchhiker pattern - it's perfect for a crazy zauberball that I had waiting for something to do it justice. A good pattern, too (I had to start straight away of course)


----------



## vacuous (Apr 20, 2016)

I have started mine too. So far so good. Being the perfectionist that I am (when it comes to knitting), I did a bit of simple math and noted down the stitch count after every increase. :sm02:


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Martina's patterns are worth the price. I've made the Hitchhiker and Miss Winkler. Both are awesome.


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

I have that pattern and made three scarfs so far. I gave them away as gifts and I'm thinking of making another one. I just love that pattern. It was easy and fun to do so it was worth buying it.


----------

